# Our condolences



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Swampbuck10pt's (Skip) Mother-in-law (Sharons Mom )passed this morning.

Deborah and I send our prayers to you and yours at this difficult time. Please let us know if we can do more for you and Sharon.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear that ! Skip, my prayers go out to you and Sharon and the family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers sent also Skip, strength is through having good memories and I'm sure there were many.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers from Colorado for the family Skip.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Give our regards Skip to Sharon, prayers from all of us here; your other family


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Prayers are sent.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Skip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news Skip, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

prayers sent from the teeters clan as well


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss as well Skip, thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We all share your sorrow and are with you mind body and spirit and will help you any way we can just ask or pm.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sharon and I want to THANK YOU ALL for your PRAYERS and THOUGHTS---Much Apppreciated---------sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Skip.

It seems the older we get the more people we know who have passed. It's never easy.


----------

